# Tags and Tagging



## rabbithutch (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, I read the FAQ but I'm still confused.

As I understand it, Tags on SMF are created by the forum staff, not my users; therefore, as a user, I have to know what tags there are to be able to use them, no?  If I'm right so far, then will someone please tell me where to find a list of tags.  Is there a menu path to them, or an icon group, or a right-click and choose option, or a secret handshake or a magic decoder ring (Ovaltine!)?

I'd like to give them a try, but I need to know more about what they are.  This came to mind because I wanted to find posts about mini-WSM builds and mods.  Even advanced search didn't narrow the list down enough.  I looked, and there is no category in Smoker Builds for mini-WSMs.

Can someone help me out here?  My CRS has kicked in big time.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 28, 2013)

It is true that admins have to create the tags.. but when you start typing into the search box at the right side of the page it should start to bring up tags with those words or letter sequences in them.

For instance, I typed in "lamb" and it showed me lamb-chops, lamb-shanks and rack-of-lamb.. i.e. the word did not have to be at the beginning.

I typed in a partial word "smok" and it brought up smoking, smokers, smokeology, smoking cover and several others so it should not even have to be a complete word.

Is it showing you options when you begin typing into the search box? If it is not, then that could be the problem.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 28, 2013)

If you cannot find a certain tag that you feel is needed.. just let me or one of the other admins know via private message or in as a post in one of the tagging threads and we can create this for you pretty quick.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you, Jeff!

I'm having a little trouble getting used to forum defined tags because all I've ever used before were user-defined.  I'll hang in there and try to master it.

Thanks again!


----------

